# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  SQL Server Index Types

## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
این عنوان مقاله ای هستش که در اون با گونه های مختلف Index در SQL Server آشنا میشید. 
ارزش یکبار مطالعه کردن رو داره.

موفق باشید.

----------

